# IPv6 gateway is not reachable



## mrait (Feb 26, 2013)

I have configured IPv6 in Redhat 5.3 Linux server. But showing gateway is not reachable. Please find the below logs and let me know if I'm missing any configuration -

```
[root@test ~]# cat /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
# Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
DEVICE="eth0"
BOOTPROTO=static
HWADDR="00:1a:a0:0f:0d:ff"
ONBOOT="yes"
IPADDR=192.168.27.46
GATEWAY=192.168.27.33
NETMASK=255.255.255.224
IPV6INIT=yes
IPV6ADDR=2001:0e48:1222:0002:0000:0000:0000:0010/66
IPV6_DEFAULTGW=2001:0e48:1222:0002:0000:0000:0000:0001
[root@test ~]# ifconfig -a
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:A0:0F:0D:FF
          inet addr:192.168.27.46  Bcast:192.168.27.63  Mask:255.255.255.224
          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:a0ff:fe0f:dff/64 Scope:Link
          inet6 addr: 2001:e48:1222:2::10/66 Scope:Global
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:126409 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:5797 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:9908488 (9.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2137687 (2.0 MiB)
          Interrupt:169 Memory:f8000000-f8012800

eth0:0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:A0:0F:0D:FF
          inet addr:192.168.27.197  Bcast:192.168.27.207  Mask:255.255.255.240
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:169 Memory:f8000000-f8012800

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:A0:0F:0E:01
          inet addr:10.10.25.215  Bcast:10.10.25.255  Mask:255.255.255.192
          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:a0ff:fe0f:e01/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:177993 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:14087663 (13.4 MiB)  TX bytes:684 (684.0 b)
          Interrupt:169 Memory:f4000000-f4012800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:6378 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:6378 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:7283180 (6.9 MiB)  TX bytes:7283180 (6.9 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

[root@test ~]# cat /etc/sysconfig/network
NETWORKING=yes
NETWORKING_IPV6=yes
HOSTNAME=test
[root@test ~]# netstat -rn
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.27.192  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.240 U         0 0          0 eth0
192.168.27.32   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.224 U         0 0          0 eth0
10.10.25.192    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U         0 0          0 eth1
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth1
0.0.0.0         192.168.27.193  0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
0.0.0.0         192.168.27.33   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
[root@test ~]# cat /etc/hosts
# Do not remove the following line, or various programs
# that require network functionality will fail.
192.168.27.46  test

::1 localhost
[root@test ~]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2013)

mrait said:
			
		

> I have configured IPv6 in Redhat 5.3 Linux server.


This is a FreeBSD forum. We do NOT support Linux. Thread closed.


----------

